# Palomino's with silver? do you have pictures?



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I was recently given a free palomino mare she is the average shade not dark, chocolate or super pale. She has a silver mane and tail. I have never seen one like this. I dont think she's sooty either but it is hard to tell because she is very dirty. Does anyone here own one? Is there another gene in there that modifies the palomino or is it a normal palomino thing?

just curious and thanks for any replys!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Pictures would help, but I would guess that it is a combination of palomino and sooty making her mane seem more silver than creamy. 

Silver, the actual gene, does not act on a red based horse, which palomino is.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Pictures would help, but I would guess that it is a combination of palomino and sooty making her mane seem more silver than creamy.
> 
> Silver, the actual gene, does not act on a red based horse, which palomino is.


thanks thats what I thought but I am far from a genetic genious :wink: does sooty come lighter than others? I have a sooty buckskin but her sooty is very obvious and if this paly is sooty its not dark at all

I will take some pictures this evening I havent had a chance yet


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I took another look at her yesterday and I believe your right about the sooty. I guess I didnt look that closely, I thought she was just super dirty! She is quite dirty but not as bad as I thought. I honestly have never seen a sooty palomino. I think when she sheds out in the summer it may even be darker than it is now. I can also see where she should have dappling. Maybe with a proper diet they will come out better.
thanks


----------

